# Santa Clara, CA



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm thinking of starting a group. Anyone interested?


----------



## JenJen (Aug 12, 2006)

i'm interested! but meetings bore me, could we go out and do stuff instead?


----------



## better days (May 3, 2006)

where you guys live?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I live in Santa Clara. I'd be up for going out and doing things as long as it wasn't at places with lots of people..


----------



## better days (May 3, 2006)

oh, santa clara is really far away. i live north of san francisco, and i have no car


----------



## ricemike (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm in Fairfield, about 90 miles north of Santa Clara. I go to San Jose all the time. I'm interested.


----------



## ricemike (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm in Fairfield, about 90 miles north of Santa Clara. I go to San Jose all the time. I'm interested. Santa Clara Billiards? Do you guys drink? Or a movie, or a barbecue at a park. Or anywhere. I'm off work for the next few weeks.

Mike


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

You've got mail...


----------



## isela (Sep 7, 2006)

hi! i would be interested too please let me know if anything ever happens


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi, everyone. Please PM me if anything gets going on this. I'm in the East Bay. I'm up for just meeting people or a more formal group session. Let me know.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

im interested


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

D'oh. I'm moving to SoCal. Nothing ever came out of this post, but maybe you guys can still put together a group?


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

Solo said:


> D'oh. I'm moving to SoCal. Nothing ever came out of this post, but maybe you guys can still put together a group?


Ok, we're still waiting for someone to step up and organize a meeting. Maybe I'll do it if it doesn't happen soon, I dunno. Anyway, see this thread for updates.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Y'all should just follow Solo to SoCal. Really, he's a great guy and would make any meetup very SA-friendly. =)



GayGirl said:


> i'm interested! but meetings bore me, could we go out and do stuff instead?


If you folks meet before then you can play this cool game called Squeeze-Into-A-Booth.


----------



## mikeeonfiya (Feb 11, 2007)

i am from santa clara county. revive this meeting people!


----------



## shyboylb (Jul 20, 2006)

http://www.easyfreeforum.com/shyness is a new community site for people in California with Social Anxiety.


----------

